# Getting on the job trail



## Jackiep (7 Jan 2009)

Hi all

Before anyone gives out this is not advertising but I am an interview coach and was considering putting together a training course on CV prep and interview skills for newly redundant or soon to be redundant - does anyone have a view on how useful it might be? (0r on what they would like to be included if they were attending)

Thanks


----------



## Lauren (7 Jan 2009)

I have been running courses on career coaching similar to this and have found the demand is there alright both from individuals who are concerned about their jobs and also companies requesting us to run training and coaching for individuals who are to be made redundant and who are having their hours reduced.


----------



## Traceybere (13 Jan 2009)

Hi Jackiep,

I think this would be a great idea, personally I would aim it towards people who have left long term employment. These people probaly haven't applied for a job or filled out a CV in years. 

Also it would be good if you could help them think about there talents (ie someone as a checkout operator for 8 years has invaulable customer skills, dealing with complaints, coping under pressure).

TB


----------



## sandrat (13 Jan 2009)

of course many job clubs offer these kinds of services for free


----------



## Jackiep (16 Jan 2009)

Thanks for the replies.  What level of training / information to the job clubs offer?


----------



## Yeager (16 Jan 2009)

Great recession money spinner! you just gave me an idea for a nixer in the evenings.

There are loads of people that would avail of this I reckon - some people just can't write a CV or can't word work experience properly etc. 

If i was you id cover the entire service - CV prep and writing (the typing which you could do for them at an extra cost!), how to interview, sample answers, cover letters, good courses that might attract an employers attention and a rectuitment style service putting CV's forward for jobs - all the time taking a %age for successful applicants.

I think you could be onto something.


----------



## AlbacoreA (16 Jan 2009)

I think its been done. Its called a recruitment agency.


----------



## Yeager (17 Jan 2009)

Ah yeah but a more personal service - recruitment agencies are a joke and over the past few years have treated people pretty badly.


----------



## sandrat (17 Jan 2009)

job clubs do things like, interview skills training, helping with cvs, giving free copies of cvs, free internet for searching for jobs, free phone calls for calling about jobs, free stamps and envelopes for sending out applications.


----------



## AlbacoreA (17 Jan 2009)

Yeager said:


> Ah yeah but a more personal service - recruitment agencies are a joke and over the past few years have treated people pretty badly.


 
Well go ahead and try it. You've nothing to lose. I know at least one person who does personal coaching and seems to do quite well at it. Not really a job coach though.


----------



## Pope John 11 (19 Jan 2009)

sandrat said:


> job clubs do things like, interview skills training, helping with cvs, giving free copies of cvs, free internet for searching for jobs, free phone calls for calling about jobs, free stamps and envelopes for sending out applications.


 
I sincerely doubt if they give away anything for free.


----------



## sandrat (19 Jan 2009)

i think you are wrong, my husband works in one!


----------

